# Fox 40 29er



## nhltfour (Apr 19, 2010)

going to contact fox in the next few days about custom fabbing a fox 40 that can adapt to a 29 inch front wheel on my dh bike....

id be interested to see their response and if something like that has ever been brought up on the drawing board.

Ive never really ridden much dh on a 29er but of what I have, cornering and rolling speed and rolling distance are profoudly different than a 26 inch wheel.


let me hear your thoughts!!!


----------



## Dwdrums00 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hope you have a lot of money...


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

I'm going to tell you right now they're going to say no. The cost of setting up a casting to do different lowers would be huge. No way it'd be worth it for them or you.


What's wrong with the Dorado? The only real negative I see is price, and if you're talking about custom work like that from Fox, you're either delusional or not even a little bit worried about price.


----------



## chinkerjuarez (Apr 23, 2007)

unless you have eleventy billion dollars then I would say no.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

White Bros had one at Interbike. I'd contact them.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

Fox builds a lot of custom forks for people like you. Usually they charge an extra $50 however. 

:nono:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

frorider said:


> Fox builds a lot of custom forks for people like you. Usually they charge an extra $50 however.
> 
> :nono:


50 is nothing if they made a 29er


----------



## Elitist-Scum (Feb 28, 2010)

Why would you even want to DH on a 29er? Oh wait because 29'er is taking over and will be the new wheel medium. Now that Wade Simmons is riding and promoting them, us 26'er riders are screwed. And yes I have ridden a 29'er....not for me.


----------



## homeless junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

Let us know what you find out. I'm loving the 29er AM, freeride, shore trail hype! Maybe one is in the works sooner than later.

I think I would rather get a 2nd on the house and give it to Fox than ride with a Dorado on my bike. Just my opinion anyway.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

Just bust out the grinder!










Couple people have modded 36's into 29er forks, and BCD racing had a 40 that he modded for his 29er race bike but Fox freaked out and made him remove all the pics from the interwebs.


----------



## homeless junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

sixsixtysix said:


> Just bust out the grinder!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Rocks!:thumbsup:


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

For tall riders a 29 inch wheel would make allot of sense. Courses that are mostly straight would work well with a 29er set up. With carbon rims a wheel can be built pretty strong. That said I am happy with my mavic/Hadley 26 wheel set.


----------



## jacksonbrowne (Aug 10, 2006)

that gives me the sh*ts


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

29 front does seem like a good idea to me. 

i saw somewhere on here somebody had an adapter for the axel so they could run 29.

cutting stuff off of the crown seems like a horrible idea to me.


----------



## iridemtb (Mar 25, 2008)

sixsixtysix said:


> Just bust out the grinder!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I look at that I think Snappy Snappy.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

For a 29er set up a upside down fork like manitu's or white brothers dh forks


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

If memory serves me right, BCD Racing used to mod 40s to fit their carbon 29er downhill bike. I know there was a picture floating around of them but for the love of God I cannot find it.


----------



## iridemtb (Mar 25, 2008)

Windowlicker said:


> If memory serves me right, BCD Racing used to mod 40s to fit their carbon 29er downhill bike. I know there was a picture floating around of them but for the love of God I cannot find it.


http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=BCD+29&aq=f&aqi=g4g-s1g5&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

I believe the first link is what you are referring to. However it does not sport the 40.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

iridemtb said:


> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=BCD+29&aq=f&aqi=g4g-s1g5&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
> 
> I believe the first link is what you are referring to. However it does not sport the 40.


Nope, it wasn't.

The picture was of that same bike but taken inside and it was against a work bench.

It looks like Alex of BCD took the bike stuff off of his website which is where I remember the picture being.


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

sixsixtysix said:


> but Fox freaked out and made him remove all the pics from the interwebs.


Fox gets pretty worked up about it, they put out a whole press release telling people not to do it.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i can see why fox doesnt like that.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Grinding away material from a structural support? Yep brilliant idea

Some trends are not meant to catch on to everything, i.e 29er DH bikes

Whats next? 29inch DJ bikes?


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Nick_M2R said:


> Grinding away material from a structural support? Yep brilliant idea.


Only a 29er dude would do something so... FAIL.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

Nick_M2R said:


> Whats next? 29inch DJ bikes?


How about a 29er bmx cruiser?


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Not quite a DJ rig but it gets close 
http://www.canfieldbrothers.com/products/nimble-9


----------



## Renovatio (Nov 22, 2007)

Nick_M2R said:


> Grinding away material from a structural support? Yep brilliant idea
> 
> Some trends are not meant to catch on to everything, i.e 29er DH bikes
> 
> Whats next? 29inch DJ bikes?


I think 29er downhill bikes are pretty much guaranteed in the next couple years. Whether or not they will be on WC circuit is very debatable and improbable; but I'm willing to bet there will be a respectable minority of average joes riding them.

29er Freeride bikes will never catch on, you need to be flickable and wagon wheels are simply not that.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

at least 29/26 will be tried out on the WC i think soon. doesnt change the backend of the frames at all.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

F*** me! Why would anyone wan't to ride a bike like that???? 8(


----------



## jacksonbrowne (Aug 10, 2006)

those 5-bolt cranks!

my, that bike is a beast.


----------



## MqtRider (Mar 22, 2004)

*For all the haters*

It's still sexy!


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

that BCD should not have been painted like that.

is the 40 travel shortened up on it?


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

SamL3227 said:


> that BCD should not have been painted like that.
> 
> is the 40 travel shortened up on it?


Yeah. Otherwise the tire would hit the crown. I forget how much it's shortened by though.


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

Get the Dorado 29er


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

sixsixtysix said:


> Just bust out the grinder!


If you do decide to do this just make sure you always ride with your helmet cam on. I can't wait to see the crash video on YouTube.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

could a 29 fit in a totem crown? arnt they bigger than the fox 36 crowns?


----------



## a52735 (May 3, 2010)

nhltfour said:


> Niner on the other hand said that they have played around with our WFO 9 on the DH courses and the some early prototypes of the WFO 9 (which currently has 5.5"� of travel in the rear) featured as much as 6.5" of travel on the prototype. This seems like ALOT of stress to put on a 29" wheel.
> 
> They also said that with testing the geometry of 29ers they have found that 29ers simply dont need as much suspension travel as the 26" wheels.
> 
> ...


Nice bike. 👍


----------



## nhltfour (Apr 19, 2010)

Elitist-Scum said:


> Why would you even want to DH on a 29er? Oh wait because 29'er is taking over and will be the new wheel medium. Now that Wade Simmons is riding and promoting them, us 26'er riders are screwed. And yes I have ridden a 29'er....not for me.


agreed. 29ers arent for me either. im too tall. i feel like im gonna tip over.


----------



## nhltfour (Apr 19, 2010)

so yeah contacted Fox and they pretty much just said no, "Go drink more beer and come up with a better idea" haha. They were real chill about it tho. 

They also said that with the increased height of the front end of the bike would cause issues and also that the center of gravity is significantly different (in a bad way)

i definitely see it in the future. its just going to be interesting how bike companies change their geometries in order to handle something like this.


----------



## nhltfour (Apr 19, 2010)

Niner on the other hand said that they have played around with our WFO 9 on the DH courses and the some early prototypes of the WFO 9 (which currently has 5.5"� of travel in the rear) featured as much as 6.5" of travel on the prototype. This seems like ALOT of stress to put on a 29" wheel.

They also said that with testing the geometry of 29ers they have found that 29ers simply dont need as much suspension travel as the 26" wheels.

So all in all a DH bike with less travel (less weight) and 29 inch wheels could be a viable rig.

I even think their WFO 9 has 150mm spacing in the rear and ISCG tab


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

nhltfour said:


> less travel (less weight) ...


How is travel= weight?

It doesn't. All 29" bikes at our LBC weigh more...MORE than a comparable 26" bike. My Remedy with a 36 Talas, KS post and DH 464 pedals are lighter than niner frames with XT and XTR. Not to mention the other weight adding components like the wheels, cranks and tires on the Remedy.


----------

